# SOTB Results



## LarryWolfe (Sep 1, 2007)

Grand Champion - Skin & Bones
Reserve - Jacks Old South
*3rd - JT's BBQ (Board Member Tim Handy)*

*Pork *
*1st - JT's BBQ*
2nd - Pioneer Smokers
3rd - All Nighters

*Chicken*
1st - Jacks Old South
2nd - Skin and Bones
*3rd - CAPTAIN MORGAN!*

*Ribs*
1st - Hog Tide
2nd - Taste of Wando
3rd - Choo Choo BBQ

GREAT JOB JIM, WOODY and TIM HANDY!!!!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 1, 2007)

Good Job...Looks like all that chicken practice payed off Cappy.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 1, 2007)

Congrats JT & Cappy!
I knew you would wup some ass with the chicken!
 [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 1, 2007)

Chicken wasn't as bad as you thought, Jim!!  

Great job Tim!! 8)


----------



## Griff (Sep 1, 2007)

Good job guys.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks guys...I'm not sure what I'm more shocked at..my pork not getting top 10 or my chicken coming in 3rd!!


----------



## Griff (Sep 1, 2007)

Who has the pics?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 1, 2007)

me, but not till tomorrow.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 1, 2007)

No peach juice in the butt?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 1, 2007)

Party dance on the chicken dude.  Way to go.  You deserve it with all the practice you have done over the past few months.


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Sep 1, 2007)

Thoroughly enjoyed the weekend, Cappy! It was pleasure to once again cook with you. I was extremely surprised the pork didn't score as well. But, hey, we'll take that third in chicken any day. Sorry I couldn't stick around for the call to the stage but I had to go see a man about a dog.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 1, 2007)

ok, there's lots of stories, but they'll have to wait till tomorrow.
First, got to thank Woody...if he hadn't been there, I probably would have missed turning in a couple of categories!  Woody stayed all night on site
and was an equal member of the team...we also sold some sauce and got more donations for his nets program.

Also thanks to some folks who don't read this board...Rita, who made
a great sauce for the salmon, Crystal and Kelli, who work with me
and support my bbq efforts, Sherri and Melody, who show up, look
good, and provide emotional support.  More on the BBQuties later.

I have to say ..I don't know what to say about Tim from JT's, Kilted Kirby,
and Jamie from Road Kill Grill...these guys are friends and very talented
competitors...I'd hate to guess how many comps tim and Kilby have won.
I was in between them.  

You know how much we poke each other on this board and turn right around and help each other?  That's how it was this weekend...we all
helped each other do the best we could...it was just freaking nice.
Hard to describe, but we laughed, played tricks on each other,
gave each other stuff we had forgotten,....it was the way bbq
comps should be.  If I had won nothing, it would have been worth it
to see that some people in the bbq world are still the folks who
built the bbq world.

Thanks to the SCBA for judging this contest...there's a lot of
hard work to get over 60 judges down here on Labor Day weekend.
Big GQ was the Grand Marshall and did a great job.

And how about all the guys here who answered my phone calls with progress updates!!  lol, got calls from at least 4 different guys from
the board, and it's great to know that people are pulling for you.

got to see old friends, yada yada yada, I'm tired. thanks and c ya


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 2, 2007)

Congratulations Cappy and JT!  Great showing!


----------



## Jack W. (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey Cappy, 

Congrats on the Chicken. I guess the chicken practice paid off in spades. I heard that the top three winners in each category will be invited to participate in the Best of the Best in November. A huge congratulations there. It will be great to see Morgan out of Myrtle. I'm planning on attending so make sure you bring the cuties. It's always fun. 

A big congratulations to my friend and teaching partner, JT Handy. A First place in pork is a great accomplishment in that contest. I can tell you that the competition keeps getting tougher every week. That's the second time this year that Tim has beaten Myron at his own game. Way to go buddy. 

I got to judge the Anything Butt on Friday night. I can say that all of the food was good. The dessert category was fun. I tasted a lemon cake that was astonishing. It was IMHO perfect. I gaurantee it wasn't baked by any BBQ schlock cook. This wasn't done by someone who knew the ins and outs of fine baking. The big catch is I don't even care for lemon cake. 

The sandwhich eating contest was the most amazing event I have ever had the opportunity to lay witness to. Joey Chestnut ate 45 barbecue sandwhiches in 10 minutes. I wouldn't have believed it to be true but I was standing right in front of him and Tony Delgado. They are the #1 and #3 eaters in the world. Tony ate 43 1/2. The sandwhiches were standard sandwhichs with about 4 ounces of meat on them. If my math is correct that's four sandwiches to the pound making the total consumption 10 pounds of BBQ and 45 buns. AMAZING!!!   

All in all Mary and I had a great time!! 

Good Q was consumed! 

Jack
_________________
If you are going to have a Barbecue, something has to die. 
- Ted Nugent.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 2, 2007)

Way to go Cappy, Woody and JT.  Its always a great day for BBQ Central when members get that walk.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 3, 2007)

Woo Hoo Cappy!
You made that chicken your bitch !


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Way to go guys! I remember when I used to have time to compete!


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 3, 2007)

Congratulations to the winners!!!

Awesome job guys.


----------



## knine (Sep 4, 2007)

congrats to all .


----------

